# Magazine hanging



## lstewart (Dec 23, 2011)

Noob here, with a mag issue. 

P220, factory mags, all three mags, all ammo, same problem.

When a round is chambered, the next round is being pushed forward in the top of the mag. If the mag is released with any ammo still in it, it hangs in the mag well due to the front of the top round sticking out of the front of the mag.

It's not a huge problem, more of an annoyance, but an issue I'd like to fix just the same. Anybody else have this problem or a possible solution?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

sounds like too much friction between the first and second rounds. 

have you tried not topping off the mags (read fill up to one less than capacity) and see how that works? spring tension in the mags might just be a bit too stiff, the should settle and the problem go away after some use. I know some folks fill their mags and leave them loaded for upwards of a couple weeks to decrease tension.


----------



## lstewart (Dec 23, 2011)

This was a friends duty weapon for 3 years. He never even noticed it. The mags stayed loaded 24/7 for 3 years so the springs should be loose. Could they be too weak? That doesn't seem to make sense to me though. And it happens with a full, half empty, or nearly empty mag.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Change the magazine springs. At least that will deduct the mag spring from the equation. Or perhaps it's a feed lip issue. I believe it to be worn mag springs myself.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this a new pistol you just pick up,Or Used. Looks like you have just bad mags. I would take one up to a gun store with a mag. And put it next to a new one.And see if you have a bad set of mags. Did you picked them up from the same store.

Their are some people in the stores,That will take out the manufacturers,And put in low costs one in it place. Then they have the rights one to sale for more cash..

To have three doing the same thing,Some thing going on here....To me bro,Just looks like someone pulled a fast one on you. (I see where you are saying,That they are the factory mags) ...But three ?...Have you looked on sig site at the pics.And just see if there anything that don't look the same.


----------



## lstewart (Dec 23, 2011)

All three mags are original factory mags that came with the weapon new in1996. The weapon functions and cycles fine. No ftf or ejection issues. I usually load full capacity +1. When I load the weapon and chamber a round then try to drop the mag to top it off, the top round is forward in the mag and hangs it up. I have to lock the slide back, and push the top round back in the mag to drop it.

I carried a P226 for five years as a duty weapon, fully loaded mags and never saw this issue with the staggered 9mm mags. So I was just wondering if this was common with the single stack .45 mags. Definitely replacing the springs and we'll see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

I would take the firearm and all 3 mags to a notable gunsmith and let him check it out. to me sounds like a problem inside the reciever around barrel when the mag is inplace and the the slide back to load as it closes the next round gets shoved forward. if all 3 mags does this then mags isnt the issue.
JBarL


----------



## n8ies (Dec 23, 2011)

This is about the sig pro but probably applies.

from 357SIG: Sig Pro SP2340

I called Sig-Sauer and they bluntly told me this is an engineered feature. It does not adversely affect the cycling of the sig pro.


----------



## lstewart (Dec 23, 2011)

n8ies said:


> This is about the sig pro but probably applies.
> 
> from 357SIG: Sig Pro SP2340
> 
> I called Sig-Sauer and they bluntly told me this is an engineered feature. It does not adversely affect the cycling of the sig pro.


Good information! So it's clearly a common issue that may not have a cure. Like I said, it's not a huge problem as I don't shoot any competitions with this weapon and probably won't need to do any tactical reloads. My Glocks are my competition weapons. The P220 is more like enjoying a fine cigar. I'll research it some more and may try some polishing. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

